# Which boat



## Mark H

If all you care about is catching fish as shallow as possible but you may want to run 40 miles which will be choppy sometimes. What do you buy both budget and no limit?


----------



## RJTaylor

How shallow are we talking about, and must it be a micro?


----------



## hipshot

A big, heavy deep vee motherboating SUPs or kayaks


----------



## Mark H

As shallow is as possible and I suppose hipshot makes the point there is no such thing.


----------



## ifsteve

There are loads of good boats out there. You really need to define what you mean run 40 miles and it might be choppy. Are you talking 40 miles through the marsh with some open water or are you talking 40 miles offshore. If its the later then the answer to your question is nothing. If its the former then I'd look hard at an East Cape Evo. X will be a little skinnier or the V will be a little better in a chop.


----------



## RJTaylor

Mark H said:


> As shallow is as possible and I suppose hipshot makes the point there is no such thing.



There is, but you didn't specify if it must be s skiff.


----------



## Mark H

ifsteve said:


> There are loads of good boats out there. You really need to define what you mean run 40 miles and it might be choppy. Are you talking 40 miles through the marsh with some open water or are you talking 40 miles offshore. If its the later then the answer to your question is nothing. If its the former then I'd look hard at an East Cape Evo. X will be a little skinnier or the V will be a little better in a chop.


I was thinking the upper and lower Laguna


----------



## Mark H

RJTaylor said:


> There is, but you didn't specify if it must be s skiff.


Yeah it's got to be a good poling skiff.


----------



## ifsteve

Mark H said:


> I was thinking the upper and lower Laguna


The the East Cape Evo is a great boat for that.


----------



## RJTaylor

Fury w/tunnel if you plan on fishing the LLM much. If not, Evo.


----------



## Mark H

Thanks guys


----------



## sjrobin

Mark H said:


> Yeah it's got to be a good poling skiff.


Passion and good poling skills plus athletic skiff pushing friends with the same fishing days are required in the Laguna Madre. Does not matter which skiff without those prerequisites, unless you don't mind limited launch days. But what the hell, follow your dreams!


----------



## coconutgroves

Mark H said:


> I was thinking the upper and lower Laguna


There are no fish there anymore, recommend trying some other spot.


----------



## Mark H

Right. But the weather is good, the water is shallow and the women are pretty.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I would not even consider a non tunnel for down there unless you plan on missing out on miles and miles of seemingly endless flats. I’m not being a tunnel snob, it’s reality. The HPX-T is a great hull for down there. You mentioned cost is not an issue...Chittum Laguna Madre Tunnel.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Vented tunnel East Cape Fury


----------



## sjrobin

If you have not done so, fish with Eric Glass then Ben Paschal, both on normal wind gusting days. Then, at some point in the afternoon, ask to get on the poling platform and try your poling technique. Then decide between the Chittum LM or HB Pro.


----------



## Mark H

Thanks!


----------



## DBStoots

I do that a lot with my Gordon Waterman!


----------



## scissorhands

Go ride in the chittum tunnel and the HB pro tunnel 
( those were the 2 I considered). Then make up your mind. If you are ever in galveston I will give you a ride in my tunnel pro


----------



## Mark H

Thanks again!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

If you’re talking about the run from Bird Island to the Graveyard I’m going with a Hell’s Bay Guide with a tunnel and 70hp. It can get pretty sporty crossing the Badlands out in front of Baffin and the Guide handles it well. It will also float as skinny as you want in the Graveyard.


----------



## Mark H

What if I was going to base out of somewhere in the Lower Laguna?


----------



## RJTaylor

HPX-T, HB Pro tunnel, Chittum LM2 tunnel, Sabine Versatile tunnel. Any of the popular skiffs will be just fine, as long as it has a tunnel.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

I mean, I've got a Sabine Versatile tunnel under construction right now. Center console with the Tohatsu short-shaft 60hp. My usual fishing grounds are between Sargent & Sabine but I'm looking forward to bringing it down to the LLM and hitting the Graveyard.


----------

